# HDMI 1.3 spec is finally released!



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes the spec is available (HDMI_Spec_1.3_GM1.pdf 1,969KB) -- if you swear that you need it to evaluate getting a license at your work. 



> SUNNYVALE, Calif., June 22, 2006 — The seven HDMI Founder companies (Hitachi, Ltd., Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. (Panasonic), Royal Philips Electronics, Silicon Image, Inc., Sony Corp., Thomson, Inc. and Toshiba Corp.) today released a major enhancement of the High-Definition Multimedia Interface™ (HDMI™) specification, the de facto standard digital interface for high definition consumer electronics. HDMI 1.3 will enable the next generation of HDTVs, PCs and DVD players to transmit and display content in billions of colors with unprecedented vividness and accuracy.
> 
> The HDMI 1.3 specification more than doubles HDMI’s bandwidth and adds support for Deep Color technology, a broader color space, new digital audio formats, automatic audio/video synching capability (“lip sync”), and an optional smaller connector for use with personal photo and video devices. The update reflects the determination of the HDMI founders to ensure HDMI continues evolving ahead of future consumer demands.
> 
> ...


Bob


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

> and an optional smaller connector for use with personal photo and video devices


 I think this means that not only will the standard size plug still be available, but a new plug for smalller devices will be provided, like the USB 2 plug for 2.5" Mobile HDD's.

I hope now that the XBox 360 will come out with a HDMI cable, which would overcome the restriction from component output.

All old huh: ) HDMI devices should be able to talk to new HDMI devices but the colours and definition will remain at the old standard unless all talk through the new HDMI 1.3.

Love the (not so small) plug for the PS3 in the article though :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*HDMI 1.3 – What the …..?*

Has anyone else read this at audio revolution?

http://www.avrev.com/news/0706/06.hdmi13.shtml

A new connector for HDMI 1.3…you’ve got to be kidding me!

Where is the collective intelligence in the electronics industry?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

*Re: HDMI 1.3 – What the …..?*

Considering that we started with DVI, then the various HDMIs, I wonder if this is just some method to have us on a continuous upgrade path. That is, "Sir, you need a new "X" to go with the "blank" you just bought.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HDMI 1.3 – What the …..?*



mickeypups said:


> A new connector for HDMI 1.3…you’ve got to be kidding me!


The new connector is actually just a choice/option for small devices like camcorders. Similar idea to the mini-USB connector for digital cameras. It does not replace the standard HDMI connector.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

OH – ok, now I’m not so annoyed. I just finally bought a universal player with HDMI (thanks Sonnie) and was rather dismayed to read that the 1.3 spec was going to include a reworked connector.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The advantage to forcing consumer upgrades is that if the DRM content control bills ever get passed successfully, the industry knows consumers have that restriction built into all of their electronics. "You can't play this because you're technology is too old" sounds less evil than "you can't play this because it doesn't implement the newest copy protection mechanism".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Michael... I thought the same as you when I first read this because I had just bought the Toshiba player.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I have never (and still am not) very impressed with the whole HDMI concept. I liked DVI, but the so-called "benefits" of merging audio and video into one cable elude me. Don't get me wrong, those are impressive specs vis-a-vis bandwidth and resolution, but the marketing approach is the simplification of cabling... :blink: I think not.

Why? Well first off, please raise your hand if your video display's input is in the same box as your sound processing? Yes, some receivers/pre-amps have HDMI inputs, but there is STILL another cable going directly to your TV (or projector for that matter). So where's the simplification? One cable is better than three (assuming performance is equal) but we had that with DVI. Besides, how is this simplified? Instead of having 6 inputs in the back of your TV, you have them in the back of your receiver/decoder. Truly, the only simplification is in the remote, and we have had universal remotes longer than HDTVs... 

I am NOT a conspiracy theorist, but all this strikes me more as an industry control measure to instill at least some form of HD copy protection, rather than making our lives "simpler". :sneeky:

Please correct me if I am wrong. :rant:


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Seems like they are releaseing new HDMI versions way to close together. Wasnt it just not to long ago that 1.2 was released? Or maybe I'm thinking of somthing else......wouldnt be the first time


----------

